# Cheap Grecian/Roman Looking Columns



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

HI All,

I wanted to do a Madame Leota effect...could not find a crystal ball or anything similar...so Mr Chicken method would not work for me. Then I thought, well maybe I can put it on a column as kind of a statue bust.... so the search for columns began.

Well I had hard time locating columns in fact, I couldnt locate them.... I looked at Michaels, Lowes, Home Depot, Big Lots and had no luck. So I came up with an approach that I was able to build column for about $25 or so.

Here is the finished result:









I have the complete steps posted on my blog:

Cheap Grecian Roman Columns

The steps are basically:

1. Get sonotube, corrugated plastic panel (its like 24"x8' and it comes in white!), bathtub panel adhesive, particle board screws, 1x4 pine board, small sheet of luan panel ($3?) and crown molding
2. Wrap the panel in a circle and insert into the sonotube and take a pencil and mark your cut on the plastic corrugated sheet.
3. I just kept the plastic sheet in the sonotube and with heavy duty shears cut it to length of the sonotube
4. I then took the plastic sheeting and ran some of the adhesive on the crowns of the fold of the corrugation (the parts that touch the sonotube) and wrapped it around the sonotube.
5. I just secured the ends with screws, they are on the back of the column so are not visible
6. Then I made a small box with the 1x4 board and cut the crown molding and secured it to the small box and put the luan panel cut to size on top of it.
7. The top of the column just rests on top of the column

I think Madame Leota's head will sit just fine on top of the column....hope this helps others!

In Irons


----------



## MADAM (Sep 14, 2009)

What a clever idea ... inspiring and lovely. Thank you for sharing ... I'm off to Home Depot first thing in the a.m.

~Madam


----------



## InIrons (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Madam, Home Depot does have these items as well... Look in lumber dept


----------

